
Rethinking Work - jchrisa
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2015/08/30/opinion/sunday/rethinking-work.html?referrer=
======
jchrisa
"Of course, we care about our wages, and we wouldn’t work without them." \-
maybe a sign it's time for a career change?

